# Glow VOYAGER from Moebius



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

http://CultTVman.com is taking pre orders for a limited edition Glow Voyager...only 500 being made...a numbered Edition...:thumbsup:
Mcdee

PS...click on Cultmans Hobbyshop...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, the big secret is out.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Man I just by coincidence looked at Cult's site last night and saw them. It was a pleasant 3:00am surprise! Got 2 of them coming my way when they arrive!!! Thanks, Steve and Frank!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I see that they have the chariot and space pod on preorder for $24.95 each.. is that the best online preorder prices?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How about a GLOW Seaview 
Mcdee


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> How about a GLOW Seaview
> Mcdee


Better yet.. how about a clear blue luminators one?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Allways great prices at the cult man!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

gareee said:


> Better yet.. how about a clear blue luminators one?


I remember you speaking of the blue luminator plastic in another thread. This would be a cool thing for Moebius to take into consideration on a project.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

For figures I don't think it makes much difference, unless it something like godzilla, where glow makes a big enhancement.

I have the clear blue model of the droid from Titan AE, and it's pretty snazzy.

If they WERE gonna do more repops of the seaview though, I'd rather see another general run of it, but with all the interior parts that could be lit from behind cast in clear plastic. it's easy to paint parts that are cast clear.. you can't really make parts clear that are cast solid without a LOT of additional work.

It sounds like both the chariot and space pod from LIS are already done deals with solid cast parts that could have easily been cast clear. 8(

Course, a blue luminator Seaview could probably be lit from inside with a cold cathode light, and look pretty dang swanky!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> http://CultTVman.com is taking pre orders for a limited edition Glow Voyager...only 500 being made...a numbered Edition...:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Okay, that's just silly. :lol:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I pre-order almost all of my stuff at CultTVMan's site. Steve is top notch in my book. I just pre-ordered this kit from him too!

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Me, three!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No doupt that Steve rocks! :thumbsup: .....but you guys must not have 'decent' local Hobby shops huh?

I may pay a 'bit' more but I try to support my hobby shop when I can.

Just curious.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

It's not that I don't have decent ones.. I have NONE at all.. unless I want to make a 2 hour highway drive away.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Understood and thats cool.....Hundreds of others just like you no have hobby shops...and if they do there more like TOY stores and we all know that 
R/C is the game these days.

We are lucky that our Hobby Shop has a long aisle of nothing but Sci-Fi and anime kits not to mention a decent supply of* PL* kits still at the original retail prices. Also many other long rows of Air, Ship, auto and militray plastic kits. Huge supply of every brand of paints you can think of including Humbro and Alcladd's. Tools, metals, tubes (plasitic, brass and aluminum ) all shapes and sizes and still the shop sales more R/C than anything else.

Yup....pretty lucky and if they don't stock it they will order it and with extra fees or hassles.

We hold our monthly Sci-Fi model club meetings there as well.

In fact 60% of the shop is styrene kits and supplies geared for Plastic kits.

and for me.....its only two miles down the road.

Galaxy Hobby pretty much put the Hobby Town on the other side of the city out of business....well that and the large grocerie store next door to them closed...that was the final straw.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

is a glow in the dark Voyager a real good idea or is it just a gimmick?
i'm not trying to put it down but i'm trying to figure the logic to it.

maybe it's just a fun idea?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I feel bad for the kids these days.. I remember bike rides to the local hobby shop, to pick up the latest aurora kit with money I earned doing odd jobs or work around the house.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

gareee said:


> I feel bad for the kids these days.. I remember bike rides to the local hobby shop, to pick up the latest aurora kit with money I earned doing odd jobs or work around the house.


Yeah, I do too. But they wouldn't be happy sticking a kit together and slathering a coat of paint on it with a brush either. They'd expect it to fall together when they dump the box (y'know, the whole "instant gratification" thing), or the ones who *do* have a modicum of patience and would be willing to put in a little effort, don't have the scratch for an airbrush, compressor, tools and paint on top of a $100 (or more) kit. 

Modeling has become an adult hobby (I think in a sense, the hobby grew up with us). Sadly for the kids whose fathers either don't build, or don't bother with them, there's not much opportunity or exposure ...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

"...or the ones who do have a modicum of patience and would be willing to put in a little effort, don't have the scratch for an airbrush, compressor, tools and paint on top of a $100 (or more) kit. "

Hell that's only the price of two video games today! LOL! They are just slackers..


----------

